# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  Mesures de performance d'un moteur workflow

## thdco

Bonsoir,
Je cherche un benchmark pour mesurer les performances d'un workflow. 
Pourriez-vous m'aider?
Merci d'avance.

----------


## Francis Walter

Il y a :
- Microsoft BizTalk Server, on a un forum ddi ==> http://www.developpez.net/forums/f16...iztalk-server/
- TIBCO

----------


## thdco

Y'a t-il des benchmarks qui permettent de gnrer les donnes d'un processus mtier?

----------

